# Scanner-Eingaben addieren



## Reg (17. Nov 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Folgendes Problem. In folgendem Programm kann ich 2 Scanner eingaben machen. Nur wie muss ich das programm fortführen, damit ich am ende Eingabe x und Eingabe y addieren / subtrahieren kann ?




```
import java.util.Scanner;

class Einlesen {
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    Scanner scanner = new Scanner(System.in);
    System.out.print("Bitte geben Sie eine Zahl ein: ");
    int x = scanner.nextInt();
    System.out.println("Ihre Eingabe war: " + x);
    Scanner scannery = new Scanner(System.in);
    System.out.print("Bitte geben sie eine zweite Zahl ein: ");
    int y = scannery.nextInt();
    System.out.println("Ihre zweite Eingabe war: " + y);
   }
}
```


----------



## Paaax (17. Nov 2013)

meintest du das so?

[Java]import java.util.Scanner;

class Einlesen {
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    Scanner scanner = new Scanner(System.in);
    System.out.print("Bitte geben Sie eine Zahl ein: ");
    int x = scanner.nextInt();
    System.out.println("Ihre Eingabe war: " + x);
    Scanner scannery = new Scanner(System.in);
    System.out.print("Bitte geben sie eine zweite Zahl ein: ");
    int y = scannery.nextInt();
    System.out.println("Ihre zweite Eingabe war: " + y);
    int summe = x+y;
    System.out.println("Die Summe Ihrer Eingaben ist: "+summe);
   }
}[/code]


----------



## Reg (17. Nov 2013)

korrekt, danke ! 
Hab gedacht das int schon festgelegt wäre und dann nur summe = x + y ; in der Zeile , ohne das int davor.  
also danke


----------



## Paaax (17. Nov 2013)

Wenn du Fragen hast immer raus damit. Kannst dir ja mein Tutorial mal anschauen, da klären sich einige Fragen von allein  Link in meiner Signatur


----------



## con0815 (18. Nov 2013)

Und den Scanner immer wieder schön brav schließen ;-)


----------



## DarXun (18. Nov 2013)

Übrigens brauchst du keine zwei Scanner-Objekte.
Du kannst über einen einzigen Scanner beide (ggf. auch mehrere) Eingabe entgegennehmen.

Sprich:

[Java]
import java.util.Scanner;

class Einlesen {
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    Scanner scanner = new Scanner(System.in);

    System.out.print("Bitte geben Sie eine Zahl ein: ");
    int x = scanner.nextInt();

    System.out.println("Ihre Eingabe war: " + x);

    System.out.print("Bitte geben sie eine zweite Zahl ein: ");
    int y = scanner.nextInt();

    System.out.println("Ihre zweite Eingabe war: " + y);

    int summe = x+y;
    System.out.println("Die Summe Ihrer Eingaben ist: "+summe);
   }
}[/code]


----------

